# 5. größter Heilbutt der Welt geangelt!



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2016)

*5. größter Heilbutt der Welt geangelt!​*Das meldet jedenfalls Schaufenster-Mettmann.de..
http://www.schaufenster-mettmann.de/die-stadt/mettmanner-angler-faengt-riesenfisch-aid-1.6222134

Günter Möller und sein Sohn Stefan haben laut der Meldung in den Isländischen Westfjorden vor Flatery einen dicken Heilbutt erwischt.

Die Maße werden mit 242 cm und einem Gewicht von ca. 210 kg angegeben..

Eine Stahlschlinge zum Landen soll der "kräftige" Heilbutt zerstört haben.

Die isländische Fischereibehörde hätte an Hand von Fotos und Erfahrungswerten die Werte des Riesenfisches ermittelt.

So soll nun dieser Heilbutt  weltweit fünft-größte sein, der jemals mit einer Angelrute gefangen wurde.

Glückwunsch an die Angler aus Mettmann zu ihrem aussergewöhnlichen Fang.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## jkc (30. August 2016)

*AW: 5. größter Heilbutt der Welt geangelt!*

Hi, mit um-knoten auf eine neue Rolle eine super anglerische Leistung wie ich finde.  

Petri, den Fängern!

Grüße JK


----------



## Ruti Island (30. August 2016)

*AW: 5. größter Heilbutt der Welt geangelt!*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, mit um-knoten auf eine neue Rolle eine super anglerische Leistung wie ich finde.




Frage mich nur wie die das gemacht haben?!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. August 2016)

*AW: 5. größter Heilbutt der Welt geangelt!*

Da kann man nur sagen, Heil Butt!


Das Jahr der Riesen:

http://www.focus.de/wissen/natur/ti...ieser-heilbutt-ist-gigantisch_id_5820272.html




Ruti Island schrieb:


> Frage mich nur wie die das gemacht haben?!



In der Tat, daß klingt nach einem sehr merkwürdigen Szenario.


----------



## jkc (30. August 2016)

*AW: 5. größter Heilbutt der Welt geangelt!*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Frage mich nur wie die das gemacht haben?!



Hi, ich würde es so machen: In einer Phase in der der Fisch ruhig ist, einige Meter Schnur von der Rolle ziehen und dann durchschneiden, dabei Schnurende gut festhalten und jemanden beauftragen den Fisch per Hand zu Drillen.

Rolle runter, neue Rolle mit noch genug Platz auf der Spule drauf, Schnur anknoten, lockere Schnur aufnehmen und gucken dass der Knoten fortan auf der Spule bleibt.

Respekt demjenigen der unter solchen Bedingungen einen sauberen Knoten macht.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. August 2016)

*AW: 5. größter Heilbutt der Welt geangelt!*



> einige Meter Schnur von der Rolle ziehen und dann durchschneiden, dabei  Schnurende gut festhalten und jemanden beauftragen den Fisch per Hand zu  Drillen.


Ui, derjenige wöllt ich aber dann nicht sein - wenn die monströse Tischplatte ausgerechnet in diesem Moment auf Kickdown schaltet, gibt's hernach den doppelten Berlichingen (verbal wie physisch).


----------



## Ruti Island (30. August 2016)

*AW: 5. größter Heilbutt der Welt geangelt!*

Oh, das hätte ich so nicht gedacht. Bei einem Drill auf Biegen und Brechen ist das schön Mutig.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. August 2016)

*AW: 5. größter Heilbutt der Welt geangelt!*

Es ist in dem Artikel nix von Schnurknoten zu lesen nur von einer kaputten "Kurbel"!
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass zwei bauartgleiche Rollen getauscht wurden, in dem einfach  die Spule  gelöst wurde, defekte Rolle runter, heile Rolle drauf und Spule wieder angezogen, fertig.
Dabei muss niemand die Schnur mit der Hand festhalten, sondern nur die Spule.
Wenn der Fisch dabei mitspielt, ist dies zwar ein eiliges Gefummel, aber machbar.

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (30. August 2016)

*AW: 5. größter Heilbutt der Welt geangelt!*

"...so dass die gesamte Rolle an der Angel getauscht werden musste..." 

Gesamte Rolle tauschen geht nur mit Knoten, zumindest bei einer Multi, wovon ich auf Grund des Bildes ausgegangen bin.

Bei ner Station geht´s auch ohne Knoten, wenn man das gleiche Modell noch mal da hat und die Spulen tauschen kann.

Grüße JK


----------



## Taxidermist (30. August 2016)

*AW: 5. größter Heilbutt der Welt geangelt!*

@Jkc, stimmt auf dem Bild wird eine Inline Rute mit Multi gefisch, dann geht Tausch der Rolle nur mit Knoten!

Fast vergessen, Petri Heil!

Jürgen


----------



## Honeyball (30. August 2016)

*AW: 5. größter Heilbutt der Welt geangelt!*

Egal, ob mit oder ohne Knoten.
Ich hätt mir sowas von den Floater vollgeschissen, bei dem Monster :m


----------

